

Tapbots and the State of Our Apps in iOS7 - gertjanzwartjes
http://tapbots.com/blog/business/tapbots-and-the-state-of-our-apps-in-ios7

======
itafroma
It would be interesting to know if this will entail re-buying Tweetbot for
iPhone (and, eventually Tweetbot for iPad).

The focus on how much time it took to do a total rewrite is usually a setup
for that type of news, but on the other hand, Tweetbot 2 for iPhone was a free
upgrade[1].

[1]: [http://tapbots.com/blog/tweetbot/tweetbot-2-0-for-
iphone](http://tapbots.com/blog/tweetbot/tweetbot-2-0-for-iphone)

------
monkey_slap
I'm excited. Tweetbot is one of my favorite apps (in fact it's got a prized
seat on my dock). I still use it with iOS 7 because I'm used to it. There are
tons of other Twitter clients that feel more "iOS 7"-ish, but Tweetbot just
has a level of usability that I love. Plus, the synced browsing with the Mac
app is really wonderful.

Keep doing awesome work guys. Looking forward to the release (paid or not).

